

Ultracapacitor Nanotech Breakthrough Could Boost Storage Capacity and Power Output - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/09/ultracapacitor-nanotechnology-breakthrough-power-storage.php

======
LogicHoleFlaw
Power storage and distribution is the limiting factor in _so many things_ that
it's not even funny. Best of luck to all the researchers working on finding
better ways to deliver power where we need it.

------
tocomment
I had no idea ultracapacitors were only up to 5% of LION capacity. I thought
they were already competitive.

I heard superconductors can be used for energy storage. Assuming we had a room
temperature superconductor, what would the power/density on that be? I.e., how
would it compare to LION?

------
DanielBMarkham
Isn't this the 4th or 5th super-capacitor story in the last six months?

~~~
biohacker42
I'd like to know if that reflect fast advancing technology or just good
publicity.

~~~
DenisM
Well, we will need a new bubble once this one is deflated. The search for
candidates is on. Front-runners are: Alterntaive Energy, Clean Tech, Bio Tech.

